

Facebook for Every Phone - nano81
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-mobile/facebook-for-every-phone/200217473360613

======
rburgt
I installed the app on my cheaper version of a smartphone. It started
configuring for about a minute, but it realy feels natural to use the controls
on the app.

If the app really performs this well I wonder if it will lower the bar to use
facebook mobile. An $100/€80 sim unlocked phone could do the same as a lot of
people would use an €649 / €599 smartphone for.

